

Google redesign (Google in a grid) - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2009/03/google-redesign-google-in-grid.html

======
rms
It looks like Cuil.

~~~
vladocar
The point is how integrate text images(videos) and sound to improve the UX.
When Google started there were no youtube or other services. Just plain text.

